# Napsgear for org



## gymbeast (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking around these roid forums/communities I see a lot of negative things people have to say about Napsgear dot com but as a repetitive user I can say that the experience has always been good for me. Their prices are relatively cheap and they do offer 20% when using bitcoin to pay (which I always use). Gear takes 2-3 weeks to get to the US depending what gear you buy. Have not had any of my shipments returned by customs as the packaging is safe and discrete. The gear itself is so far good quality as I have been getting constant results. Overall good experience.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2018)

No one here does drugs. Please post UGLs for carrots or broccoli.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 23, 2018)

Well isn't this some ironic bullshit.


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2018)

Um... thanks for sharing with the group.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 23, 2018)

Where is the Ban hammer?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 24, 2018)

hahahaha, what a joke


----------



## Mr P (Apr 24, 2018)

Spongy said:


> hahahaha, what a joke



what about M&Ms dangerous melts in your mouth not in your hands.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2018)

What the **** is a roid forum?


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2018)

I ordered from Naps once years ago, "Geneza" pharma.  The vials literally had pieces of paper taped to them with the words Tren written on them like a 5 yr old had wrote it.  No joke.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 24, 2018)

Naps is GTG (for the owners)


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 24, 2018)

I think naps are highly underrated. Hell, I could doze off mid-day every day for a good 90 mins if my boss would allow it.


----------



## eddiek (Apr 24, 2018)

I know I am going to get lynched for backing Naps, but I have had good experiences and gear ordering through them thus far.  I am definitely nervous each time I put an order in because I think this may be the time that my experience turns sour, especially when I see so many experienced members against Naps.  Unfortunately, not all of us have sources readily available.  I used to get gear through a friend as the middle person, but not all I wanted was available.  I tried Naps, being uninformed and stumbling upon their website through another forum that backed them.  I have just put in my 3rd order and have had great experiences, especially if you can handle the wait time.  My last order was shipped in 4 different packages from 4 different locations.  I have received 3 of the 4 packages(all within 3 weeks....shipped from UK, Turkey, Switzerland, and China).  The 4th package is the one from China and that is currently being processed by US customs.  I can tell you for sure that the Caber and Cialis are legit.  The Anavar I ordered is made by SIS Labs and is 50 mg per pill (shipped from UK), is definitely legit.  Strength and pumps increasing greatly and just starting 3rd week.  The test cyp from geneza labs is good to go.  I am on TRT so I also get US pharma grade test cyp.  I ran my last 3 weeks of TRT before labs with the Geneza test cyp and came up with same readings as the US pharma grade stuff.  Would I like to have a legit domestic source?  Definitely! But, until I have one that I am comfortable with, I don't see any reason to change from Naps.  Possibly they have fixed their past problems and possibly it is only a matter of time before customs seizes a shipment or I get bunk gear, but the labs they sell gear from seem to be legit as long as Naps is not counterfeiting......just my 2 cents, and I am not here to plug or anything.  I just see a lot of negativity toward Naps and I for one went in blindly and have had good experiences with 3 orders.....of course, I don't have the guts to spend over $500 at a time, and am not sure about the HCG I ordered.  I just mixed my first bottle and it dissolved much quicker than the HCG I get through TRT.  I think it is legit, but can't be 100% sure on that....

Now the one time posters putting a plug on the forum damages any credibility they could have.  Since I see Naps come up often, I thought I would share my true and real experiences though......and all my orders have full product labels with batch number, ID number, date, etc.  You can also verify the products from the labs and they also will verify that Naps is a legit seller of their products.  Now I am sure they can copy the number, etc, but with the lab backing Naps as a legit seller I would think it would be more damaging to Naps to counterfeit.


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2018)

Not that I'm going to bother reading about your good experience with Naps but:

PARAGRAPHS. USE THEM


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 25, 2018)

eddiek said:


> but with the lab backing Naps as a legit seller I would think it would be more damaging to Naps to counterfeit.



Not necessarily.  It wasnt very long ago Naps left so many people hanging out to dry.  Specifically, orders placed money received and no packages sent.....EVER.  Naps bit the bullet, not by making things right but by paying that internet exchange to prop them up to the top of the rankings and all of the sudden the bad press about Naps and the people they fuked over was hidden.  

When you have no source you are low hanging fruit to the website pirates and often treated as such.  Im glad you're getting your orders just know that they DO have a history and it is not all good.


----------



## eddiek (Apr 25, 2018)

I will keep that in mind  although I thought this was the last place that my writing skills would be evaluated...lol.

I communicate for a living so if using paragraphs makes you happy, I will oblige!  One man calling out grammar skills to the other, however, you left out some punctuation in your statement. 



Jin said:


> Not that I'm going to bother reading about your good experience with Naps but:
> 
> PARAGRAPHS. USE THEM


----------



## eddiek (Apr 25, 2018)

This is why I love get recommendations from the members on this board.  Nothing beats your experience, and other than a cycle earlier in life, I am still somewhat new to the AAS game.

Fortunately, I have had good experiences so far with Naps.  As you know, quality sources aren't going to be knocking at my door without knowing me.  I also don't want to be that person randomly asking for a source either.  I will bide my time, and hopefully will make friends with several of you over time and earn your respect, in which you will earn my loyalty.

Until then I have to make due with the sources available, and until something reliable and domestic comes along I will need to play the game of Russian Roulette.  Thanks again to all for your experienced advice!



BigGameHunter said:


> Not necessarily.  It wasnt very long ago Naps left so many people hanging out to dry.  Specifically, orders placed money received and no packages sent.....EVER.  Naps bit the bullet, not by making things right but by paying that internet exchange to prop them up to the top of the rankings and all of the sudden the bad press about Naps and the people they fuked over was hidden.
> 
> When you have no source you are low hanging fruit to the website pirates and often treated as such.  Im glad you're getting your orders just know that they DO have a history and it is not all good.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 25, 2018)

Im the UG grammar Nazi.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 25, 2018)

eddiek said:


> I will keep that in mind  although I thought this was the last place that my writing skills would be evaluated...lol.
> 
> I communicate for a living so if using paragraphs makes you happy, I will oblige!  One man calling out grammar skills to the other, however, you left out some punctuation in your statement.



Wasn’t personal. Most of us can’t write but the last few days there’s been a number of really long posts without paragraphs. Jin’s tried responding to a few. His eyes are sore now


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2018)

Scam site...


----------



## El Duderino (Apr 25, 2018)

😂 good to know bro!


----------



## Freshno (Apr 27, 2018)

RISE said:


> I ordered from Naps once years ago, "Geneza" pharma.  The vials literally had pieces of paper taped to them with the words Tren written on them like a 5 yr old had wrote it.  No joke.


Sounds legit asf


----------



## eddiek (Jun 1, 2018)

Not trying to stir shit up by bringing up Naps again, but wanted to provide my additional experiences.  I had an order split up within 4 packages.  Received 3 within 20 days (one came from Turkey, one came from U.K., and one came from Switzerland).  The last package came from China and was held by customs for over 3 weeks.  I received the customs letter that the package contained AAS, as it had a bottle of Masteron and a package of Anavar.  Obviously I am just letting them throw away and am not disputing. Naps said they can reship or give me store credit.  I opted for store credit.  

They were very responsive and customer service was quick.  Not a bad experience and ordering internationally I am aware I take the risk of a customs seizure.  My plan is to place next order with stuff that I know will be shipping from UK or Switzerland as friend who is a Postmaster indicated that everything coming from China is under scrutiny.

Now on to the gear, at least the Test Cyp.  I am on TRT so I get bloodwork every 8 weeks, which really cuts my blast cycles short.  As I have been out of my pharma grade Test Cyp, I am using the Test Cyp I get from Naps, which is Test Cyp 250 by Geneza.  I only injected 1 cc per week for the two weeks prior to my blood test.  Labs came back great, considering they come back in the low 700s or high 600s from 1cc of pharma grade test.  Total test is 931, which tells me that the Geneza Test Cyp 250 is not underdosed or bunk.  Email from my TRT clinic:

Hey Ed- 
Good Afternoon!  I have reviewed your labs from last week:
Free T: 262.2
Estrogen: 21
HCT: 51.1*
PSA: 0.7
Vitamin D: 43*
Vitamin B: 900

Your hematocrit is 51.1 on this set of labs.  With the therapeutic phlebotomy you had in office this number is closer to 48.1.  That is perfect!

My take away and my experience over the past year with Naps as for positives is that they are responsive, gear appears solid, and price is right.  Negatives are that it could take 30 days for order to be received, and potential for customs seizure.  I do recommend a domestic source if you have one, but I know sometimes they just don't fall into your lap.  If you have to go internationally and are willing to take the risk of customs seizure I don't see any reason not to go Naps.  Just know that everything goes through phases, good and bad....


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

Im not positive, the older guys on here will know better, but im thinking that the test you had been using from your doctor was probably still running around in your system when you had that blood work drawn.  Not saying anything against the naps test you took, im just wondering if those last 2 weeks worth would have made a big difference in your levels....like i said im sure the vets around here will have a much better idea than i do, 
im actually pretty curious to get their take on it as well.


----------



## Baxor (Jun 2, 2018)

So you come here with 1 post and try to sell us a car? Napsgear gives people Ebola and Aids so now what?


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2018)

I got genital warts from naps gear once.... true story


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I got genital warts from naps gear once.... true story



Damn..sorry to hear that and crazy as shit!! Sorry you got it!!!


----------



## eddiek (Jun 4, 2018)

Thats the thing, the last two blood tests coming down from a blast 15 days before my bloods I was around 700 for total testosterone. I have it pretty much down to a science so they don't detect excess testosterone and pull me off of TRT.  I use 15 days as I like to take the test 8 days from my last shot and tell them 6 days, just in case I come back a little high.  This one came back at 931.  The only difference was that I injected 1 cc of the Geneza test cyp 250 v. 1 cc of my pharmacy prescribed test cyp 200. You can slice it anyway, but the shit is real.

I will be honest, it seems to me that some of the vets had a bad experience, which rules them out.  Totally valid.  But, it also seems that there are many that will slam them and have not had an experience with them firsthand, or at least not in the past 2 years.  I would think you would have just as good as a chance getting bunk gear domestically as overseas just there are more risks ordering overseas.  

Half life of test cyp is 8 days....





Elivo said:


> Im not positive, the older guys on here will know better, but im thinking that the test you had been using from your doctor was probably still running around in your system when you had that blood work drawn.  Not saying anything against the naps test you took, im just wondering if those last 2 weeks worth would have made a big difference in your levels....like i said im sure the vets around here will have a much better idea than i do,
> im actually pretty curious to get their take on it as well.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 4, 2018)

Glad what you got was the real thing.  They are very hot or miss.  They were also hacked back in 2016 so I know many vets are wary of their security.  I believe any only operation runs that risk, but they've pissed off their fair share of people and that makes them a very specific target IMO


----------



## Yaya (Jun 4, 2018)

Who wins a fight napsgear or uncle z?


----------



## stickalus (Aug 11, 2021)

eddiek said:


> I know I am going to get lynched for backing Naps, but I have had good experiences and gear ordering through them thus far.  I am definitely nervous each time I put an order in because I think this may be the time that my experience turns sour, especially when I see so many experienced members against Naps.  Unfortunately, not all of us have sources readily available.  I used to get gear through a friend as the middle person, but not all I wanted was available.  I tried Naps, being uninformed and stumbling upon their website through another forum that backed them.  I have just put in my 3rd order and have had great experiences, especially if you can handle the wait time.  My last order was shipped in 4 different packages from 4 different locations.  I have received 3 of the 4 packages(all within 3 weeks....shipped from UK, Turkey, Switzerland, and China).  The 4th package is the one from China and that is currently being processed by US customs.  I can tell you for sure that the Caber and Cialis are legit.  The Anavar I ordered is made by SIS Labs and is 50 mg per pill (shipped from UK), is definitely legit.  Strength and pumps increasing greatly and just starting 3rd week.  The test cyp from geneza labs is good to go.  I am on TRT so I also get US pharma grade test cyp.  I ran my last 3 weeks of TRT before labs with the Geneza test cyp and came up with same readings as the US pharma grade stuff.  Would I like to have a legit domestic source?  Definitely! But, until I have one that I am comfortable with, I don't see any reason to change from Naps.  Possibly they have fixed their past problems and possibly it is only a matter of time before customs seizes a shipment or I get bunk gear, but the labs they sell gear from seem to be legit as long as Naps is not counterfeiting......just my 2 cents, and I am not here to plug or anything.  I just see a lot of negativity toward Naps and I for one went in blindly and have had good experiences with 3 orders.....of course, I don't have the guts to spend over $500 at a time, and am not sure about the HCG I ordered.  I just mixed my first bottle and it dissolved much quicker than the HCG I get through TRT.  I think it is legit, but can't be 100% sure on that....
> 
> Now the one time posters putting a plug on the forum damages any credibility they could have.  Since I see Naps come up often, I thought I would share my true and real experiences though......and all my orders have full product labels with batch number, ID number, date, etc.  You can also verify the products from the labs and they also will verify that Naps is a legit seller of their products.  Now I am sure they can copy the number, etc, but with the lab backing Naps as a legit seller I would think it would be more damaging to Naps to counter


Any new experiences since you posted this?  Like you (at the time), I'm struggling to find local sources.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 11, 2021)

gymbeast said:


> Looking around these roid forums/communities I see a lot of negative things people have to say about Napsgear dot com but as a repetitive user I can say that the experience has always been good for me. Their prices are relatively cheap and they do offer 20% when using bitcoin to pay (which I always use). Gear takes 2-3 weeks to get to the US depending what gear you buy. Have not had any of my shipments returned by customs as the packaging is safe and discrete. The gear itself is so far good quality as I have been getting constant results. Overall good experience.


strong first post bro. gimme a sec to find a pic of that 10w30 tren vial from nap


----------



## ftf (Aug 11, 2021)

This thread died in 2018. Eddick hasn't signed in since March of 2020. I don't think you guys will be getting any responses here. Although @stickalus will probably get a pm from a scammer offering a source.


----------



## flenser (Aug 11, 2021)

Hmm, between buying from a source offered by a scammer and buying from Naps Gear. I think I would choose the scammer.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 22, 2021)

Once you are a veteran of the bodybuilding forum community you will read enough negative reviews and feedback on napsgear quality, shipping time and scamming that you will understand. There are hundreds of suppliers to choose from online (more than ever before) there is no reason to take a risk by using napsgear.

Not to mention I see a napsgear representative recently threatened to post one of his customers personal information online for having a disagreement with him. How does this make you feel? Unacceptable.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2021)

...and if you act now you can receive a free monkey penis necklace.

Only 100 necklaces are available.

So you must act now.

Don't miss out on this historic opportunity to get your free monkey penis necklace.

Order NOW!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 1, 2021)

It's well known naps is a source that is a selective scammer. You could be getting underdosed, overdosed, or completely bunk gear. Spin the wheel if you like.


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 24, 2021)

My past 2 orders arrived within a week, only issue was it was shipped like a dirty pair of underwear.  And they forgot some of the underwear.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Dec 27, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Once you are a veteran of the bodybuilding forum community you will read enough negative reviews and feedback on napsgear quality, shipping time and scamming that you will understand. There are hundreds of suppliers to choose from online (more than ever before) there is no reason to take a risk by using napsgear.
> 
> Not to mention I see a napsgear representative recently threatened to post one of his customers personal information online for having a disagreement with him. How does this make you feel? Unacceptable.


He threatened a meso member with a hot pack once.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> He threatened a meso member with a hot pack once.


He threatened THE meso member of all members with said hotpack. The fallout of that mistake we are still watching unfold.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

Naps is a gangster from Russia (Moldova) and I tend to think he does try to run a legit black market business BUT his business has gotten so big he really has little control over it at this point. Every once in a while I check out his site and it's just overwhelming, too many way too many ugls to choose from and I'm not confident at all that naps has any real idea what products are good or bad at any time. Good ugls go bad and it takes who knows how long for them to catch on and in the meantime how many customers get screwed? Hundreds? Thousands? Naps has no way of ensuring customers walk away happy, if he went the extra mile he would have to privately employ more than one janoshik and be ready and able to handle complaints fast and efficiently and that's not his business model. He's always been about the bottom line which is great for naps but for the end user the best you can do is tons of research and pick carefully then pray. Because if the stuff you end up with is no good, naps does not see this as hjs problem its yours . Naps is a middleman, a drop shipper, that's it. He says so himself. And his Geneza brand I'm on the fence as far as quality goes yes it usually tests well but when you consider all the info available you realize mgs of x per cc is not all that matters. I wouldnt say naps is the worst source but for many reasons he's not high on my list of go-to sources at all. More like a source of last resort.


----------



## LocalGymRat (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Naps is a gangster from Russia (Moldova) and I tend to think he does try to run a legit black market business BUT his business has gotten so big he really has little control over it at this point. Every once in a while I check out his site and it's just overwhelming, too many way too many ugls to choose from and I'm not confident at all that naps has any real idea what products are good or bad at any time. Good ugls go bad and it takes who knows how long for them to catch on and in the meantime how many customers get screwed? Hundreds? Thousands? Naps has no way of ensuring customers walk away happy, if he went the extra mile he would have to privately employ more than one janoshik and be ready and able to handle complaints fast and efficiently and that's not his business model. He's always been about the bottom line which is great for naps but for the end user the best you can do is tons of research and pick carefully then pray. Because if the stuff you end up with is no good, naps does not see this as hjs problem its yours . Naps is a middleman, a drop shipper, that's it. He says so himself. And his Geneza brand I'm on the fence as far as quality goes yes it usually tests well but when you consider all the info available you realize mgs of x per cc is not all that matters. I wouldnt say naps is the worst source but for many reasons he's not high on my list of go-to sources at all. More like a source of last resort.


This was a very detailed post that I appreciate. Naps has been known as the “hit or miss” market for as long as I can think.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 28, 2021)

I ordered from Naps years ago. I’m still waiting on my pack. I guess I just need to be patient. With your gtg approval I’m sure I’ll get it any day now


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Once you are a veteran of the bodybuilding forum community you will read enough negative reviews and feedback on napsgear quality, shipping time and scamming that you will understand. There are hundreds of suppliers to choose from online (more than ever before) there is no reason to take a risk by using napsgear.
> 
> Not to mention I see a napsgear representative recently threatened to post one of his customers personal information online for having a disagreement with him. How does this make you feel? Unacceptable.


Who's the best supplier currently?


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 21, 2022)

MSG Labs bar none.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Who's the best supplier currently?


are you seriously asking @mugzy for a source?


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> are you seriously asking @mugzy for a source?


Lmao, I don't need a source.  Just curious what people are saying.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Lmao, I don't need a source.  Just curious what people are saying.


It’s almost like there’s a whole sub for that


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Lmao, I don't need a source.  Just curious what people are saying.


We are all saying you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> are you seriously asking @mugzy for a source?


brilliant, I never thought of doing that


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

Gotcha. Yeah, I'm not very up to date with forums so there's that.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> We are all saying you are a fucking idiot.


Appreciate it


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, I'm not very up to date with forums so there's that.


You’re also not very up to date on common sense


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

Also @Mrre412 fuck you in your asshole for bringing back to life a Naps thread. 
Hopefully you ordered from him, you piss him off and then he will likely dox you or threaten it at the very least.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm just sitting here laughing.  You asked the worst possible person on this forum for a source.  There is no better time for a good old Jacki Chan gif.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re also not very up to date on common sense


Lol, ok.  You have no idea. Because I'm not a fucking nerd that spends all my time on a forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Lol, ok.  You have no idea. Because I'm not a fucking nerd that spends all my time on a forum.


You really want to go down this road? I don't think you do.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Also @Mrre412 fuck you in your asshole for bringing back to life a Naps thread.
> Hopefully you ordered from him, you piss him off and then he will likely dox you or threaten it at the very least.


Cool guy


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Cool guy


He sure is. Grade A POS. That cunt Millard sold out for him though and others. Fuck Millard and fuck Naps.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

I have no idea who any of these people are.  Let me just delete these comments.  I'm done here lol


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Lol, ok. You have no idea. Because I'm not a fucking nerd that spends all my time on a forum.


The good old "I don't spend my day on the forums" rebuttal. 
Classic

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> The good old "I don't spend my day on the forums" rebuttal.
> Classic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Who is even talking to you?  Loser.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Who is even talking to you? Loser.


Ouch. My feelings. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Who's the best supplier currently?


I heard your mom was pretty good


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Lol, ok.  You have no idea. Because I'm not a fucking nerd that spends all my time on a forum.


That’s exactly what a nerd would say


----------



## Bridgestone (Jul 21, 2022)

Yourmuscleshop.com is a sponsor here.  Just saying.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Lol fuck yourmuscleshop


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I heard your mom was pretty good


I remember my first beer.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I remember my first beer.


I remember my first source


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I remember my first source


Can you provide me with a source?  Sourcemaster.. I want to be like you when i grow up.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Can you provide me with a source?  Sourcemaster.. I want to be like you when i grow up.


@CJ hes asking for sources again


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Can you provide me with a source?  Sourcemaster.. I want to be like you when i grow up.


Your old and 175lbs and fat you don’t have enough time to be like md


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Your old and 175lbs and fat you don’t have enough time to be like md


True.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @CJ hes asking for sources again


Yes, I need all of the sources.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Yes, I need all of the sources.


You should probably learn to train and about nutrition first


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You should probably learn to train and about nutrition first


Working on it.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You should probably learn to train and about nutrition first


How old are you?  in all seriousness.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> How old are you?  in all seriousness.


How old are you?


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How old are you?


too old.  41


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Ban hammer required


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> too old.  41


You're 41 years old and you're incapable of finding a source on your own?


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ban hammer required


oh no.. please don't ban me...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> oh no.. please don't ban me...


Fuck off.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You're 41 years old and you're incapable of finding a source on your own?


I am totally fucking around.  Yes, i have several sources.  Although, I had been out of the steroid game for 20 years.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck off.


I don't know what I would do if you had me banned.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't know what I would do if you had me banned.


You definitely don’t act like you’re 41.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Come back with an alt account because you're a piece of shit with no life I suppose.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You definitely don’t act like you’re 41.


No?  Interesting.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Come back with an alt account because you're a piece of shit with no life I suppose.


Ok, I will do that.  Thank you for the advice.  You've been great.


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

e gjithë kjo pjesë e teatrit është marrëzi, kjo duhet të vendoset në trungje për djegie


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> e gjithë kjo pjesë e teatrit është marrëzi, kjo duhet të vendoset në trungje për djegie


Pse po e komentoni edhe këtë postim?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You definitely don’t act like you’re 41.


He's probably a skinny little 20something bitch


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> He's probably a skinny little 20something bitch


5’4” and 155 lbs


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Pse po e komentoni edhe këtë postim?


merre bythen ne nje vend tjeter rruges i vjen ere mut tani njerezit ketu shohin neper lojen qe luan


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

For those that don't want to translate I just told him to take his ass some where else it was stinking up our street and that every one see's through his game. 

I don't think this is going to help any but ,,, it's fun all the same.


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

An one more thing ... Dreq Ylli i Kuq


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> An one more thing ... Dreq Ylli i Kuq
> 
> View attachment 24959


You are too cool.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> You are too cool.


ah this was just for fun in case you are a Red Star fan ,, can never be too careful haaahahaa.


----------



## thebiggening (Aug 20, 2022)

Chiming in, fairly new to the board

Geneza test prop I acquired from naps way back in the day (first cycle) had bacteria in it. The vial had begun building up pressure and the rubber stopper was bulging outward. Completely fucked up in hindsight. I was very lucky. Naps is overpriced, takes forever to ship, and if you have a problem you better have time to spare. The only thing they have going for them is consistency with regards to b-list supply


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 20, 2022)

thebiggening said:


> Chiming in, fairly new to the board
> 
> Geneza test prop I acquired from naps way back in the day (first cycle) had bacteria in it. The vial had begun building up pressure and the rubber stopper was bulging outward. Completely fucked up in hindsight. I was very lucky. Naps is overpriced, takes forever to ship, and if you have a problem you better have time to spare. The only thing they have going for them is consistency with regards to b-list supply



We all fucking hate naps. 


Go start a intro thread if you want to be taken Seriously


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 20, 2022)

thebiggening said:


> Chiming in, fairly new to the board
> 
> Geneza test prop I acquired from naps way back in the day (first cycle) had bacteria in it. The vial had begun building up pressure and the rubber stopper was bulging outward. Completely fucked up in hindsight. I was very lucky. Naps is overpriced, takes forever to ship, and if you have a problem you better have time to spare. The only thing they have going for them is consistency with regards to b-list supply



Fuck Naps


----------



## Dictator (Aug 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s almost like there’s a whole sub for that


Where


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Dictator said:


> Where


Maybe try looking and stop being a needy lazy bitch


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

Dictator said:


> Where



Strong second post


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

Dictator said:


> Where



Omg. It’s so easy to find. If you can’t then you’re too retarded to use steroids.


----------

